# Another TT-RS owner...



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

After my thread a couple of weeks ago where I was considering swapping my Z4 for a TTS or TT-RS, i'm happy to say i've made the jump and bought a TT-RS which i'll be collecting next Wednesday.

Spec is as follows:

-2010
- Blue (what's the specific name)
-S-tronic box
- 28,000 miles
- DVD / Sat nav / Bose
- 18s

A nice bonus is that the front discs and pads have been replaced by Stratstone BMW - result


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome to the club.
Low miles for a 2010.
I cant stop driving mine..use it for everything...including dump run today.
Probably why I am past 65K miles on a 2012.


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeah i'm chuffed with the spec to be fair, nice low miles which is a bonus.

Wednesday cannot come soon enough! :twisted:


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

Well done! 
Had mine 3 months and loving it, i came from a BMW to this as well had an E46 M3.

Mine is also a 2010 model, thought mine was low with 36k


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

turboDean said:


> Well done!
> Had mine 3 months and loving it, i came from a BMW to this as well had an E46 M3.
> 
> Mine is also a 2010 model, thought mine was low with 36k


Is it treating you well so far then?


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome and good Choice gex23 one of the 1st S-Tronic's (The Autobox Cars didn't arrive until late 2010) So actually classed as a 2011 Model


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

turboDean said:


> Well done!
> Had mine 3 months and loving it, i came from a BMW to this as well had an E46 M3.
> 
> Mine is also a 2010 model, thought mine was low with 36k


Think this might be classed as Low Mileage: :lol: 
http://www.parklaneuk.com/details.php?I ... 9WVAC.dpbs


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice Enjoy and manny happy miles


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Real Thing said:


> Welcome and good Choice gex23 one of the 1st S-Tronic's (The Autobox Cars didn't arrive until late 2010) So actually classed as a 2011 Model


Ah nice one, didn't realise that 

First on the list are some pressed plates for sure, and maybe some LED interior lights (if this is possible).


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Anakin said:


> Nice Enjoy and manny happy miles


Cheers mate - looking forward to attending some drive outs and meets when the weather's a little better :lol:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Good work. Please report back with your thoughts when you pick the car up.

Did you get a good deal on the car or did they hold firm on the price? I am considering making the move into an RS....


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

hooting_owl said:


> Good work. Please report back with your thoughts when you pick the car up.
> 
> Did you get a good deal on the car or did they hold firm on the price? I am considering making the move into an RS....


I'll be sure to report back [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I didn't get much discount off the car, however I got a great deal for the car i'm trading in


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

gex23 said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > Good work. Please report back with your thoughts when you pick the car up.
> ...


Makes sense, you can only win on one end of the deal. Cost to change is the key.


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> gex23 said:
> 
> 
> > hooting_owl said:
> ...


This is the thing. Managed to get a 15 month Stratstone warranty too, a little peace of mind at least 

Some questions actually while this thread's here :

- I was disappointed that my seats are manual (they are the standard seats), were electric seats an optional extra?
- Do all TTRS come with magnetic ride?
- What button is pressed to activate the valve in the exhaust?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Sepang blue is what you've got. 
Magnetic ride was an option so not all with have it.

"S" button on the center console opens the exhaust flap and also firms up the dampers if you have mag ride.

I have x2 Osram Dome LEDs for the center dome if you're interested. £8 delivered ..the pack is open but the LEDs are brand new.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

pretty sure Electric and Recaro seat were an option. Recaros are not electric.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Electric lumber support £170 option.

Lumber - Height- forwards / backwards electric £740 option.


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

So in short, no :lol:

Damn stingy previous owner :lol:

Cheers for the offer, i'll consider it.

First for me are pressed plates!


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Why would you want the additional weight of the electric seats? I would be relieved to see that these had not been spec'd

That car had caught my eye on Autotrader. Very attractive. And good to know that they gave you a good PX to ease the pain of the cost to change....


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome to the club. You'll have to sort that mileage out, it's way too low


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

hooting_owl said:


> Why would you want the additional weight of the electric seats? I would be relieved to see that these had not been spec'd
> 
> That car had caught my eye on Autotrader. Very attractive. And good to know that they gave you a good PX to ease the pain of the cost to change....


You raise a good point :lol:

Are you local to it then?

I've been keeping an eye on it every since it appeared for sale, luckily it's just a few miles from me


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Dash said:


> Welcome to the club. You'll have to sort that mileage out, it's way too low


Well I rather hope to attend some TT meets, though my missus refuses to step inside the car :lol:


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Just remembered also, the car had a TPMS fault on the dash when driving it. The BMW salesman said this was due to low temperatures causing a drop in pressure in the tyres. However a search on this forum shows it could be the haldex pump or ABS pump, so looks like it'll be going straight back in for warranty work :roll:

I'll be checking the tyre pressures of course


----------



## lee225 (Nov 9, 2013)

Picking mine up on Friday 

TTRS Sepang Blue
Manual
39,000 miles
2012


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Enjoy mate.

Picked the car up earlier, first thing first I had to crawl to a petrol station - typical :roll:

A few things not specced that's a bit disappointing - courtesy lights, aux input and magnetic ride all missing.

Very torquey though and the TPMS error has gone now.

That colour


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Have you checked the front edge of the tray at the rear of the transmission tunnel for the aux input (visible from the rear seats). It took me days to find mine there!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

gex23 said:


> petrol station -


You'll be a frequent visitor.


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Lazyboy said:


> Have you checked the front edge of the tray at the rear of the transmission tunnel for the aux input (visible from the rear seats). It took me days to find mine there!


Yeah checked there, will have to sort out another way of connecting my phone to the car :-|


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

qooqiiu said:


> gex23 said:
> 
> 
> > petrol station -
> ...


Haha yeah, not that my Z4 was great on fuel!

Really quite gutted it doesn't have the magnetic suspension but I guess it's one less thing to go wrong :lol:

Extended LED pack would have been nice also.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

mag ride I find bloody uncomfortable in ordinary driving. It only comes into its own when canning it down the country lanes.

You're right, at £400 per shock it will be expensive to replace. With led cobs in the map lights the cabin is reasonably well illuminated. Footwell LEDs would be very welcome too tho.

Any mods in the pipeline??


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

gex23 said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > gex23 said:
> ...


Can have the interior LED pack retrofitted..even the door handles if you wanted to go that far.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

No ipod connection in the glove box?


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

qooqiiu said:


> mag ride I find bloody uncomfortable in ordinary driving. It only comes into its own when canning it down the country lanes.
> 
> You're right, at £400 per shock it will be expensive to replace. With led cobs in the map lights the cabin is reasonably well illuminated. Footwell LEDs would be very welcome too tho.
> 
> Any mods in the pipeline??


Yeah so far it seems a firm ride but much better than the Z4.

That engine note 

I'm planning initially :

Pressed plates
Plastidip the chrome bits (unsure what to do about the mirrors yet)
Some sort of solution to use my phone or an aux cable with the audio system
Interior / reg plate LEDs
A full detail and some decent LSP on it

After that we'll see, possibly coilovers / RS6 alloys and a cheeky engine / DSG map.

On a side note, during the test drive, I had a boost gauge on the DIS, I cannot get it to display again now, i've cycled through the various MPG / trip displays and also followed the usuer manuals recommendation of pressing the right hand side stalk next to the trip rest one. Nothing seems to bring it up?


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Templar said:


> Can have the interior LED pack retrofitted..even the door handles if you wanted to go that far.


Yeah? That's on the cards then


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

hooting_owl said:


> No ipod connection in the glove box?


I have but it looks like a really old ipod / iphone 4 connector. Wondering how to get bluetooth working if that's possible?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The boost gauge should be the click after the digital speedo. Same page as oil temp.

Check out the thread on led number plates. You'll need a resistor harness to use even error free festoons.


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

qooqiiu said:


> The boost gauge should be the click after the digital speedo. Same page as oil temp.
> 
> Check out the thread on led number plates. You'll need a resistor harness to use even error free festoons.


Does the engine have to be running for this? Will take a look in a minute.

Yeah noticed that thread, seems the best option for me is the harnesses and replacing the entire units with the OEM led units.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Well OEM led units did not work for me.

I would imagin the engine would need to be running and resonably warm. I think it only starts to read out when the oil temp is more than 60 degrees.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

OEM LED number plate lamps worked for me; I made the harness and fitted resistors.



gex23 said:


> On a side note, during the test drive, I had a boost gauge on the DIS, I cannot get it to display again now, i've cycled through the various MPG / trip displays and also followed the usuer manuals recommendation of pressing the right hand side stalk next to the trip rest one. Nothing seems to bring it up?


Have you used the button on the underside of the wiper stalk to cycle through the menus?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Try a visseo to link your phone...


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

So where are the photos of that car? I've come to this thread 3 times already looking for the pics... 

Oh, BTW: There is an adapter to go from old Apple plug to the new one. I have one right here doing nothing since I finally got rid of the stupid iPhone for good. Using the aux in when I need to plug my phone now... works just as well.


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

qooqiiu said:


> Well OEM led units did not work for me.


How so? So are you running the stock bulbs still?

I managed to get the Boost / Oil temp displaying eventually.

Also found out it has the AMI box in the glovebox, so will be replacing the current iPhone 4 cable with an Aux / Mini USB one.

Had a quick wash today, tomorrow it'll be treated to some Definitive Wax 'Pro Edition'. Paintwork correction can wait until it's a bit warmer!

On a side note, noticed the exhaust tips are pitted / scratched - any suggestions as to a replacement / soltuion bar TTshops ludicrously overpriced black tips? :roll:


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

WoRkZ said:


> So where are the photos of that car? I've come to this thread 3 times already looking for the pics...
> 
> Oh, BTW: There is an adapter to go from old Apple plug to the new one. I have one right here doing nothing since I finally got rid of the stupid iPhone for good. Using the aux in when I need to plug my phone now... works just as well.


I'll grab some photos tomorrow, but it's just a poverty spec TTRS so nothing special compared to a lot of rides on here


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Not a lot can be done about the exhaust tips, mine are the same. They're cheapo chrome and not stainless like the MK1. You can either buy new ones (pricey), or remove them and have them sprayed/powder coated.

There's a chap who's been doing some experiments with carbon wrap on them, not sure how it's been holding up to temperatures.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Had a local company powder coat mine in black....had them on since May now and still looking better than the pitted chrome plate.


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Very nice that Gex..love that colour


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Templar said:


> Had a local company powder coat mine in black....had them on since May now and still looking better than the pitted chrome plate.


Cheers mate, they look much tidier and sleeker.

Mods will be few and far between for this car due to limited funds.

First up i've ordered a set of pressed plates.

A dashcam is on order also due to the amount of sales rep have a go heroes trying to race me :roll:

Then it'll be a service in January, last one was 7500 miles ago 18/05/16 @ 20k. Any idea what service this is?

Also, i'm looking at swapping out the map reading lights for LED variants, is this just a simple bulb change?


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Dashcam installed (well only into the cigarette lighter but still better than none at all).

Pressed plates arrived and installed :










Now for the bad bit.

When I took it on the test drive, the TPMS fault flashed on the display. The salesman blagged saying it was due to the low temperature at the time. It was reset, and for the last week or so hasn't re-appeared ..... until tonight.

I checked the tyre pressures, 32 psi all round. From reading on here it's supposed to be 35psi front and 32 psi rear correct? Well this was done, however the TPMS fault is still on the DIS.

How do I reset this? As I have no TPMS button.......

Obviously if it comes back yet again it'll need to go into the dealer and get the fault codes logged, from reading on here this could well indicate a faulty haldex pump?

Also..... servicing wise, it was last serviced last May @ approx 21k miles. It's now on 28k miles. Checking the service indicator it says 11500 miles for both this and the oil change estimate - this can't be right can it? As that means it won't get a service until 2018 and will have been running the same oil etc for nearly 2 years!


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

gex23 said:


> Dashcam installed (well only into the cigarette lighter but still better than none at all).
> 
> Pressed plates arrived and installed :
> 
> ...


You reset TPMS via the settings bit on dis, it has to be done when car is stand still for option to appear. Use stalk and go to settings, then find option which says set (I think) them it will say something like Set TPMS to current values hit okay, then it will say they have been stored and light will go out.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

gex23 said:


> Dashcam installed (well only into the cigarette lighter but still better than none at all).
> 
> Pressed plates arrived and installed :
> 
> ...


If servicing is set to long life this would explain the long period between oil changes, the car does monitor oil quality and will increase/reduce miles to next service depending on this.

Taken from vw/audi
"LongLife Service regimes 
The LongLife Service regime is so called because there are no set service intervals 
and, depending on how you drive your vehicle, and the conditions of use, a service 
will be required anywhere between 9,000 miles or 12 months (whichever occurs first), 
up to a maximum of 20,000* miles or 24 months (whichever occurs first). 
This LongLife service regime has been made possible due to the development of new 
Volkswagen engines with the latest technically advanced LongLife oil. These engines 
use built-in sensors that continually monitor the oil quality, making it possible to enjoy 
reliable and confident motoring for up to a maximum of 20,000* miles or 24 months 
(whichever occurs first). 
*Please consult your Volkswagen Retailer or repairer for full information."

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

So after a couple of weeks, a few issues i've noticed :

- TPMS sensor fault has re-appeared despite correct tyre pressure and TPMS reset
- Road travel feels 'rough' through the pedals, coupled with either extreme road noise or a slight grinding noise?
- When cornering the above point is even more apparent
- I discovered earlier that the speed limiter has been removed, so obvious concerns about it being modded / thrashed.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Impressed you discovered the limited removal


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Do you get any other symptoms to go with the TPMS light?
eg. excessive front wheel spin when pulling away fast-ish together with traction control light flashing.

As you know, the car ideally needs a scan for fault codes.

Tyre pressures should be on the sticker on the driver's side B post. Usually 32/26 front/rear for 19" wheels.

If the grinding noise is apparent on cornering it's likely tyres touching something. A common cause is one of the rears touching the outer top of the wheel arch liner, especially a little nub or fastener that lives there, roughly in line with the bumper joint.

Yes, longlife can give you 2 years between oil changes. One way of managing that is to stick to that regime for a full service history with Audi and get an interim oil/filter change done elsewhere for cheaper or DIY.

Presume you are talking about the 155mph max speed limiter. But note that raising that limiter to 174mph was a factory option.
Are you sure you tried hard enough?


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Cheers for the detailed reply Brittan 

Yes it does spin up the tyres a lot actually, I thought it was just down to the low temperatures?

Sounds like I need to get it booked in for warranty work then - will it hurt to leave until after Christmas?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

gex23 said:


> Sounds like I need to get it booked in for warranty work then - will it hurt to leave until after Christmas?


If it's the suspect Haldex pump, no. You just have to get used to driving a FWD RS.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

gex23 said:


> So after a couple of weeks, a few issues i've noticed :
> 
> - TPMS sensor fault has re-appeared despite correct tyre pressure and TPMS reset
> - Road travel feels 'rough' through the pedals, coupled with either extreme road noise or a slight grinding noise?
> ...


The speed limiter is 151 GPS which shows about 161-162 speedo. So it may have limiter

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsj_tts (Jun 11, 2014)

Love the Sepang Blue RS. If I hadn't gone with black I'd have definitely gone with the Sepang Blue.

Also, the black tailpipe tips on that black RS really set it off! Looks great.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

brittan said:


> gex23 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like I need to get it booked in for warranty work then - will it hurt to leave until after Christmas?
> ...


Yeah its no fun, my TTS is in Awesome gti tomorrow for new Haldex pump, new filter and haldex oil, hopefully I get my lovely 4WD back


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

I'll be booking mine in for the warranty work to be carried out after Christmas. Also has a disturbing knocking / grinding sensation.

On a side note, checked the oil level today, sitting at halfway on the dipstick (not bad) but looks far too degraded / dark for my liking, so looking to do an interim oil change myself.

How tricky is this on the TT?

Also what grade of oil is recommended?

Brand wise I generally stick to Castrol Edge but am happy to be recommended otherwise.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The oil change is quite straight forward.

You'll need a new sump plug washer that comes complete with the sump plug!
The RS takes 6 litres of oil: Castrol Edge Titanium and Mobil 1 ESP are common good quality candidates and both are 5w-30. Just make sure whatever you use meets the Audi Spec 504/507.

The filter can is plastic so take due care with it. There's a "special tool" for draining the filter; just screws into the bottom of the filter can and opens a little valve. Some people just use a screwdriver to poke the valve but that could damage the valve and you may get an armpit full of dirty oil. http://www.drapertools.com/product/2783 ... Drain-Hose
You may need a special "socket" for the filter can - 74mm I think.


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I love them to, but wouldn't fancy having to keep them clean!


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

If you like them Gex that's all that matters mate!

For the record, I like them


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Cheers. Looking forward to driving it again.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

gex23 said:


> Genuine OEM Speedline wheels fitted.
> 
> Wheels - 19 / 9J / 5X112 / ET52
> Hubcebtric spacers - 15mm per side (30mm total) - to clear front callipers
> ...


Strangely enough I tried one of those wheels on and the back of the wheel fouled on my caliper... Might have to be a bit careful when you fit new pads and the calipers are extended fully out ?


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

I've also got the 19" Speedlines on my Misano red 3.2, and I can confirm - they're absolute bastards to clean! By the time you've cleaned both sides of all 80 spokes and the end bits (not to mention the end bits that have those inconvenient air valve / dirt trap thingies), you tend not to want to use the brake pedal in case they get mucky again.

But when they are clean, they *do* look lovely! The paint's starting to go on mine, I'll get them redone with silver rims and gold centres.

RP


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Templar said:


> gex23 said:
> 
> 
> > Genuine OEM Speedline wheels fitted.
> ...


Now you've given me something else to worry about [smiley=bigcry.gif]

*Edit - saying that there's more space / clearance now then there was with the original alloys so I should be ok.*


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Fingers crossed then fella..juat be mindful when the time comes though ;-)


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeah just checked. A good 5mm clearance now as opposed to the 2 - 3 mm behind the original wheels so that's all good.

2 coats of wax on the faces of these alloys has destroyed every fibre of optimism and drive in my being :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I applied a ceramic nano coating to mine..much much easier to keep clean with the pressure washer, takes a lot of the hard work out of cleaning them. Should last between 1 and 2 years according to the blurb. The stuff I used is Dodo juice supernatural wheel sealant, preparation is key to longevity of the coating.


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Templar said:


> I applied a ceramic nano coating to mine..much much easier to keep clean with the pressure washer, takes a lot of the hard work out of cleaning them. Should last between 1 and 2 years according to the blurb. The stuff I used is Dodo juice supernatural wheel sealant, preparation is key to longevity of the coating.


I usually use Car Pro DLUX but I have none left and just used something to hand. Plus this weather isn't ideal for application.

Looking forward to correcting the paintwork, the Definitive Pro Edition and Ostendo look great on the current uncorrected (but decontaminated) paint, should look sublime on freshly corrected Sepang Blue :twisted:


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats on the choice of car mate . I picked up my 10 plate ibis white manual RS a month ago with 30k on. I test drive a remapped tts but after coming from a mk2 V6 with milltek non res exhaust the sound was poor. So had to get an RS! Enjoy your motor mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Cheers matey.

Does anyone have any idea how to refit the rear view mirrors on these cars? Mainly the plastic cover than covers the wires from the roof lining to the mirror itself?


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

.


----------



## SlammedTTS (May 28, 2015)

Did the shaking happen prior to spacers and new alloys?


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

.


----------



## vorticalspace (May 26, 2016)

Hi
First time poster here.

Just had a similar issue with all the noises you describe and turned out to be a loose wheel!!

Car had been into Audi to have some warranty work done and they had failed to tighten one of the wheels.
To compound the issue, they had failed to replace the locking wheel nut key!!

Also, turned out to be the opposite side to where the noises were coming from.

Worth a check

Cheers


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it too late to reject it?


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Unfortunately so.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

gex23 said:


> Anyone got a recall number for the updated TT RS callipers with silver weighted fitting on the back of the calliper to solve judder / brake squeal?


I haven't seen anyone post about getting the brake upgrade for a long time.

There's no recall number and it's not even a "silent" recall where the work is auto added when you take the car in for a service etc. The brake work was only done when the car owner moaned about the squeal to Audi.

The process was: you call Audi customer service and tell them you have squeaky brakes. They will contact your nominated dealer and you have to take the car there for assessment. Once that is done and squeaky brakes are confirmed, Audi send a crate of parts to the dealer and you get new discs, pads and calipers with the mass dampers.


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

brittan said:


> gex23 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got a recall number for the updated TT RS callipers with silver weighted fitting on the back of the calliper to solve judder / brake squeal?
> ...


Cheers Brittan.

I think I have warped discs anyway and possible steering rack damage along with top mounts. We'll see.

Determined to get this car right as I can't afford to sell it and take a loss, plus I love it as much as it frustrates me.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

gex23 said:


> I will check cheers, took one wheel off to see if anything was rubbing but it isn't so will double check that has been refitted right.
> 
> Anyone got a recall number for the updated TT RS callipers with silver weighted fitting on the back of the calliper to solve judder / brake squeal?
> 
> Fedup of this car now.


It's not a recall. TPI 2033527/3

If you have a warranty then you're in luck, otherwise they're after £2700+ to do the work. Might as well invest in an 8-pot upgrade.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

gex23 said:



> Cheers Brittan.
> 
> I think I have warped discs anyway and possible steering rack damage along with top mounts. We'll see.
> 
> Determined to get this car right as I can't afford to sell it and take a loss, plus I love it as much as it frustrates me.


I had really bad judder and steering wheel wobble with my RS. I replaced the discs with some more OE Audi ones and the issue came back within a few hundred miles. I then had it diagnosed at an indy and they found one of the wheel bearings wasn't perfectly flat (or bent maybe?). Anyway I got both replaced and then had the discs skimmed on the car and its been perfect since.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1142993&start=30

Maybe something else to check?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Car now sold - shortest car ownership ever and a hefty loss taken.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

gex23 said:


> Car now sold - shortest car ownership ever and a hefty loss taken.


So sad to be reading this. Was it bought from an Audi dealership Gex?


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Nope, from a BMW dealer. Although Audi's customer service certainly leaves a lot to be desired, as does their technicians work ethic :roll:

Change of circumstances means I now live on my own and as a result have had to go for a cheaper car to run and release some equity to pay off a bit of the mortgage.

So i'm collecting an R56 Mini JCW this Wednesday.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

gex23 said:


> Nope, from a BMW dealer. Although Audi's customer service certainly leaves a lot to be desired, as does their technicians work ethic :roll:


Don't get me started. :lol:

Onwards and upwards buddy and good luck with the new BMW.


----------

